# Only Half-Sexy



## gigiopolis (Oct 25, 2009)

Only did half my face - thus, half the sexy! Hahaha

No bronzer. Also, mildly janky brows. Time to fix it...






Bronzed! (maybe too much, was in a hurry lol)





In desperate need of concealer on un-sexy side of face - Am I the only one who has weird, olive-y tan dark circles rather than blue-ish ones? So strange. When I was in elementary school, a girl came up to me and told me she liked my brown eyeshadow - when I didn't have a speck of makeup on LOL. 










FACE
Bobbi Brown Moisture-Rich Foundation (really dislike this, too cakey and never sets, bleh)
MSFN in Medium
L'Oreal True Match concealer
Cargo Matte bronzer
theBalm blush in Hot Mama

EYES
Butternutty shadestick
Shale e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Carbon e/s
MSFN in Light-Medium
UD 24/7 liner in Zero
K-Palette Tattoo liquid liner
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara

BROWS
Anastasia brow powder duo in Brunette

LIPS
Calvin Klein Delicious Truth l/s in Glamorous
Strawberry Blonde l/g


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 25, 2009)

you did an amazingly beautiful job.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks very pretty. I don't think that's too much bronzer.. I think it looks good


----------



## nattyngeorge (Oct 25, 2009)

omg i love the lip color on you!!! It works so well with your skin tone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I agree, it doesn't look like too much bronzer.


----------



## crashingg (Oct 26, 2009)

you're so pretty!
i love that lip color on you


----------



## Iya (Oct 26, 2009)

i like how natural this looks


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 26, 2009)

love your brows!!!!11


----------



## aziajs (Oct 26, 2009)

Very, very pretty.  I love the lip color!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 26, 2009)

You applied everything so well... it's so literally neat! Love it.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 26, 2009)

You are gorgeous, I love this look!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 26, 2009)

you look super sexy


----------



## User38 (Oct 26, 2009)

You look beautiful!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 26, 2009)

gorgeous!! your skin is so flawless!


----------



## fintia (Oct 26, 2009)

love the eyes!


----------



## mevish (Oct 26, 2009)

Half Sexy??????? 

No Way.. Your Fully Sexy


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2009)

You are so, so pretty.  Love this!  That lip combo is fabulous.


----------



## Artemisia (Oct 26, 2009)

Gosh, you're really gorgeous!


----------



## Verient (Oct 26, 2009)

woww. your skin and brows are perfect! whats your skin regime? x


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 26, 2009)

You look so beautiful... The liner is PERFECT!


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, everybody! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mevish* 

 
_Half Sexy??????? 

No Way.. Your Fully Sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
HAHA why thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Verient* 

 
_woww. your skin and brows are perfect! whats your skin regime? x_

 
Ah nothing much, just making sure to exfoliate 2-3 times a week + take off makeup at the end of every day! And thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_You look so beautiful... The liner is PERFECT!_

 
Another reason why I did half my face - can't do liner on the other eye LOL. The liquid liners in pen form make it a lot easier though.


----------



## darkishstar (Oct 27, 2009)

So pretty! You always wear the prettiest lip colors.


----------



## Shanti (Oct 27, 2009)

So pretty!
Don't worry though, I have that colouring too.


----------



## ari (Oct 27, 2009)

omg love the lip colour!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Oct 27, 2009)

You look so very beautiful.
That liner is perfect! So crisp and clean.


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 27, 2009)

love it! you're very pretty!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 28, 2009)

wow.. u look great.. btw what camera do you use? I love the way the pics are so clear. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 satin taupe


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Oct 28, 2009)

Very sexy! Your skin is flawless.
x


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2009)

i like this! it's always neat to see a made up version next to a bare one.


----------



## *Christeen* (Oct 28, 2009)

woooooow


----------



## jess126xo (Oct 28, 2009)

Lovely lip color. Such a pretty EYE. LOL


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 28, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 28, 2009)

I wish I could do my liner like that!


----------



## yupitzTara (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty!!! Where'd you place the eyeshadow? i want to try this look


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 28, 2009)

Well done! Love the half done concept lol...


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess126xo* 

 
_Lovely lip color. Such a pretty EYE. LOL_

 
HAHA thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yupitzTara* 

 
_Pretty!!! Where'd you place the eyeshadow? i want to try this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did Shale on the entire lid, with Satin Taupe in the outer corner and a little in the crease. Little Carbon riight in the outer corner. Lower lashline smoked out with Satin Taupe + a bit of Shale. MSFN Light-Medium to highlight.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 30, 2009)

You have such gorgeous skin and features! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great job!


----------



## ladyx (Oct 30, 2009)

pretty! love the lipcolor also!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 30, 2009)

The first pic looks gorgeous. I think you should go without bronzer or option for a subtle one, your have adorable features!


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 30, 2009)

^ Methinks I should, too. Problem is that my foundation is a bit too light (too cheap to buy another one) and in photos especially I look waaay too pale. So to fix it, I went a bit crazy with the bronzer in the second photo lol!!

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 30, 2009)

I really like how you used MSFN as a highlight. Ive never heard of that being done before. Very inventive. It works really well too.


----------



## LexieLee (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the eyes, that liner is awesome!


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I really like how you used MSFN as a highlight. Ive never heard of that being done before. Very inventive. It works really well too._

 
It works a treat! I don't have to buy any matte skintone eyeshadows anymore


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 18, 2010)

i love this look!  i usually do something similar to this for every day.


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 18, 2010)

im loving the liner and the lip color its gorgeous!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 18, 2010)

Truly beautiful!! Completely adore your lips, gorgeous color & nice, neat lining! Gorgeous!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mialexia (Jan 19, 2010)

your lips are so perfect


----------



## bgajon (Jan 20, 2010)

You look gorgeous, love the eyes.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 20, 2010)

That makeup looks so fabulous on you, and you did an amazing job w/the eyeliner.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 20, 2010)

Gorgeous! your skin looks amazing despite the "cakey foundation"


----------



## mariserinb (Jan 21, 2010)

hahah....i have gotten the eyeshadow comment a million times when i wasn't wearing any....so i went out and bought eyeshadow in the same color, just a little deeper, and it ended up being super flattering


----------

